# Gamescom wer fährt aus der Nähe Bayreuth hin



## ole88 (8. August 2009)

*Gamescom wer fährt aus der Nähe Bayreuth hin*

hi,
wer aus der Nähe von Bayreuth fährt zur gamescom? da man mir etz abgesagt hat brächte ich nun einen fahrbaren untersatz, wer fährt also nach köln? datum is mir relativ, einfach mal melden. danke.


----------

